# Reel Fuelish International Report



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

What a fun weekend we had at the Pensacola International. To start with we had one of the best crews I have fished with in a long time. Usually I would be running the boat but this weekend I took a break from the wheel and turned it over to Capt. Myles Colley. Wow what a great captain and fisherman, as you all already know that just by looking at the Reel Worthless tournament record. Then we also had a mate Kyle Smith who fishes out of Venice. I have never fished with Kyle but damn what a mate. He had the cockpit under control the whole time. He knew what he was doing. I just played engineer this weekend trying to keep everything operating so everybody could have a good time. The rest of the crew was the owner Mr. Allen, his son Robert, my brother Jody, then our friends Dave, and John Michael. Everybody has boats and fishes so we didn't have to take care of anybody this weekend. Now to the fishing. 
On Thursday afternoon Myles and myself were sitting in the boat studying Hiltons to see where we needed to go and to get a game plan. My wife and our 2 year old Parker were also in the boat. Myles held his I-Pad up and I told Parker to pick where the big marlin was going to be caught at. He walked up to the I-pad and pointed right to the Horn Mountain. Myles looked to me and said its a sign that's where we need to go, but after we studied the map a little more we choose a spot a little further south. So we arrived at our spot on Friday morning and the fishing began. Friday was a great day for us. We released our first blue marlin at 6:30am and had a nice 142# yellowfin by 8:00am. Then from 8 till 4 we didn't have another bite. Then the afternoon bite happened. We had 3 blue marlin on between 4 and dark. We caught and released 2 and the 3rd one spit the bait at us 10ft from us grabbing the leader. So we finished the day 3 for 4 on blue marlin. Saturday morning came around and the seas picked up a little, the water had turned a little green, and the flippers had shown up. So we put the baits out and started trolling north. It was a long day but we picked off a nice little white marlin, another tuna that weighed 111#, and a dolphin about 15#'s. I don't have any pictures of the marlin as we have a lot of work to do on our camera work. All three anglers on the blue marlins were there first blues. 
As you remember me saying my little boy picked Horn Mountain as to where the big fish would be caught at. Well I hear that Plumb Crazy killed there fish there. Me and Myles just shook our head when we heard that. 
The Pensacola club did a great job and it was a fun tournament that we have fished for 2 years now and we will be back next year. Here's a few pictures from the weekend.
142# Yellowfin coming to the gaff








Kyle Smith and John Michael








John Michael, Kyle, Myles, Lee, and Robert








Flags








Crew








Crew, Flags, and Tuna








3- First Timers


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet pics! Nice job!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I think those waters are closed for swimming and toxic to boot :whistling:. 

Sweet pics and congrats.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice report. Congrats to everybody and I think I would be listening to that boy next year.lol


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!! Great report and congrats!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & thanks for sharing!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report and even better pictures! Congratulations on a great trip!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:nice:thumbup:


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty work for sure cap. Congrads on a proper dockslamming. Sure beats chasing them stinkin mackeral in the Ska.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Killer Trip!!!....Great Job!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding job all around! Congrats on a job well done! I am glad it all came together for you guys! No doubt that Miles knows his stuff! Great pics as well! 

Robert


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome fish sounds like a fun trip!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a great trip, well done


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Awesome*

Well done guys


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great Job getting to the fish!!


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Horn Mt seems like the place to be.....To bad its so far away.


----------

